# Stormtrooper



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wanted to share this latest shooter I finished up last night. It's basically a Capuchin with 3G tips and a pinky hole. I thought the stormtrooper name sounded cooler than the Zebra  Took it out for some shots earlier and it was on like Donkey Kong right away! We'll see how long it takes for the white g10 to get crazy dirty...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

That thing is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy Whistle!!!!!!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang toolman, that is one pristine shooter. Does g10 stain easily? It seems something that white could be quite the hassle to keep clean lol. Deff not a field tool. Thing is so pretty I would probably only take it out for special occasions


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm loving that toolman, that's about TTF slingshot pinky hole perfection. So good!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Unlike a Stormtrooper tho, you were able to hit stuff!

Great work Tim!!!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Absolute Sweetness that is covering great functionality! Love that white G10. Great name pick also.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AWESOME and STYLISH work!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

This one is ready to kick some rebel scum!!!! 

Best regards...Q


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is stunning!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

insanely beautiful. well done.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sexy cool


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Beautiful work as always!!


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Very nice plain and brilliant shape!

Classic colours.

That You work with the flip clips is the coronation. A masterstroke. :wub:

Thanks mate.

^_^

Rip


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That looks like it should be in the glove compartment of a new white Porsche.*


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very clean and good looking, congratulations!

jazz


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

nice build


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Darn you Tim,  I will not make a white slingshot because Tim's looks so cool  Is that a new version of the flip clips it has no through hole???


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is so so cool and white is perfect looks really kickxxx 
Cheerio


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

reminds me of a licorice allsort


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Craftsmanship at its best???????????????? absolutely amazing


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

i really can't get over how beautiful that is. Will have to try to emulate when I finally get around to gluing up some panels. In fact I'll order some white from masecraft right now.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Brilliantly executed and the name sure fits. After all we have Shuttle Crafts and Star Ships, to be fair to the other SciFi, we need Star Wars Storm Troopers. Really appealing design, a tried and true format executed in the strongest way. Gotta be a keen shooter! Tks for posting.

I found that sealing with PU will block all pores on micarta. Pores house "dirt" such as skin oil and stuff. Besides, just don't shoot after you've done a valve job on your car engine before you MoJo or Boraxo.

Did you know that ordinary margarine works better and is cheaper than MoJo for black oily/greasy hands? That's all I use...margarine. Use it the same as MoJo or similar hand cleaner, wipe your hands off with two paper towels then Boraxo and a nail brush. Clean as a whistle.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Supes classy! Nice.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the positive reinforcement 



ChapmanHands said:


> Dang toolman, that is one pristine shooter. Does g10 stain easily? It seems something that white could be quite the hassle to keep clean lol. Deff not a field tool. Thing is so pretty I would probably only take it out for special occasions


Light colored G10 shows dirt pretty easy. I'm guessing the level of sanding/finish may effect this too.



Can-Opener said:


> Darn you Tim,  I will not make a white slingshot because Tim's looks so cool  Is that a new version of the flip clips it has no through hole???


Do it, you know you want to  The clips are older ones, before the holes started being drilled in them.



Byudzai said:


> i really can't get over how beautiful that is. Will have to try to emulate when I finally get around to gluing up some panels. In fact I'll order some white from masecraft right now.


A few white Flat Cats in the works?



Chuck Daehler said:


> Brilliantly executed and the name sure fits. After all we have Shuttle Crafts and Star Ships, to be fair to the other SciFi, we need Star Wars Storm Troopers. Really appealing design, a tried and true format executed in the strongest way. Gotta be a keen shooter! Tks for posting.
> 
> I found that sealing with PU will block all pores on micarta. Pores house "dirt" such as skin oil and stuff. Besides, just don't shoot after you've done a valve job on your car engine before you MoJo or Boraxo.
> 
> Did you know that ordinary margarine works better and is cheaper than MoJo for black oily/greasy hands? That's all I use...margarine. Use it the same as MoJo or similar hand cleaner, wipe your hands off with two paper towels then Boraxo and a nail brush. Clean as a whistle.


Margarine, you say...



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Supes classy! Nice.


Totes Magotes!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

toolmantf99 said:


> Wanted to share this latest shooter I finished up last night. It's basically a Capuchin with 3G tips and a pinky hole. I thought the stormtrooper name sounded cooler than the Zebra  Took it out for some shots earlier and it was on like Donkey Kong right away! We'll see how long it takes for the white g10 to get crazy dirty...


 well looks like im off to jelly school mkayy.. Im totally gelatin right now bruh. I just want something like that before i die ya know.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Great. Love your building skills...


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Gorgeous... at least if it does need washing, water isn't an issue.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

AWESOME!!! One of my favorites!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice little number.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Flawless!!!

You really . . . Perfect slingshot


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Wowzers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

